# Drew's Kit



## BraisedorStewed

Its an old picture but I haven't added any knives to the collection since it was taken.





Hiro 150 petty, Nenox G Honesuki 150, 225mm Suisin Momiji Funayuki WS, Tanaka 240 Blue 2 Gyuto, Harner slicer, 270 TKC, 300 Hiro.
I have gotten a few saya's though:biggrin:
Here is the one on the Harner. It is Birdseye Maple I believe. I have a couple others both for the petty.


----------



## Peco

Nice setup


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Interesting collection Drew. That 300mm Hiro is a monster! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Eamon Burke

That hiromoto is huge!


----------



## BraisedorStewed

The Hiro is by far my favorite, it is large but really an exceptionally nimble knife, especially at the price point, the spine is slightly thinner than the TKC and since it is so wide, it is quite thin behind the edge. Thanks for looking


----------

